# Rat wheel...



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My rats used to live in a cage with a built in solid wheel and Klardae would run on it 24/7. Now they're in a new cage with a new wheel and they aren't running on it after the day we got it. Why...? o-o Klardae ran for ages the day we got it - yesterday - but hasn't touched it today. o.o


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

she may just be used to her old whell my boy sniffs out grew his wheel (he became such a squish he is too chubby now) and we got him a bigger wheel in hopes he might use it but nope no interest at all


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh. Well it took them a few days to start using the new one in their first cage, so we'll see... It's not a great wheel, it leans when they run on it -.- But I guess it works... Parents don't wanna order a wodent wheel.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

They could have just been over-excited about the new cage and didn't really care about the wheel. Sometimes rats go through phases - run on the wheel all the time, then not at all.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

They're using it more now XD


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm wondering what size wheel is ideal for adult rats.?


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

My 11" diameter wheel is plenty big for my two grown females. Sunny runs on it all night and it squeeks loud as heck...drives me nuts! I have to grease it or tie it up. Its also big enough that Shade sleeps on it and rocks to sleep. Just today she grabbed my girlfriends underwear on the floor through the bars and made a bed on the wheel out of them XD lol


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

Lucy doesn't care for our new 10" Wodent Wheel (she loved the wire wheel), but Mindy absolutely loves it... she sleeps in it now as well. I think the closed in wall made it much more comforting for her.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Mine's a tad small at 8.5" but my rats are still young, so I'm going to guess it works.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

My rats, although completely mystified by their wheel, refuse to use it 

For rats, you need to get the largest wheel possible (so that they don't arch their back too much whilst running), which is a 12", and make sure it's a solid surface.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't find a 12" yet o_o I've been looking, though.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my rats never have used their wheels but the like 2 squish between the top ov the wheels and the roof of the cage lol


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Night said:


> My rats, although completely mystified by their wheel, refuse to use it
> 
> For rats, you need to get the largest wheel possible (so that they don't arch their back too much whilst running), which is a 12", and make sure it's a solid surface.


Our rats wouldn't touch a wheel until they had a 12" solid plastic wheel. They had a smaller one when they were babies, but they just perched on top of it and used it as a look out post. :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

KayRatz said:


> I can't find a 12" yet o_o I've been looking, though.


Petsmart has them.


----------

